# Now I need to add color



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have some recipes how I like them, now I need to add color and make them pretty. Any suggestions for 1st colors?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Clays and ultramarines have worked best for me over the long run.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

clay and mica


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Ultramarines and oxides are nice....I haven't tried clays or mica yet.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Where do you recommend getting them from?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine are from Brambleberry.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use micas and clays. I get my mica from TKB.


----------

